# shingle, shingled



## gengo

Me gustaría que me confirmaran la palabra adecuada para expresar la idea de _shingle_ en el sentido de la material que se usa no en el techo de una casa, sino en los muros exteriores, como en el caso de la casa en la siguiente foto.






En tal caso, decimos, por ejemplo, que "The house has shingles on its walls."  También me gustaría saber cómo se dice "a shingled house."  Cuando decimos eso, se entiende que nos referimos a los muros, puesto que casi todo techo tiene sus _shingles_, hechas de un material u otro_._

¿Se usa _teja (de madera)_?  Y si es así, ¿no se confunde con el sentido de las tejas que se usan en el techo/tejado?


----------



## Rocko!

Por aquí no tenemos una palabra para eso porque no tenemos ese tipo de muro. Tal vez en los países de clima templado.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

gengo said:


> Me gustaría que me confirmaran la palabra adecuada para expresar la idea de _shingle_ en el sentido de *el* material que se usa no en el techo de una casa, sino en los muros exteriores



- Tejuelas


Las 'tiles' de los tejados se llaman 'tejas'. A veces, 'pizarras' ('slates'). Las 'shingles', que como tú indicas son una forma de teja, toman el nombre en derivación de esta palabra, con el sufijo diminutivo -uela (que se encuentra en palabras como 'habichela', o 'cazuela'. Y, en su forma masculina, en 'pañuelo', 'riachuelo', o 'jovenzuelo').


Hay que tener en cuenta que estas construcciones, que según 'Wikipedia (Eng)' son muy frecuentes en la cultura anglosajona (características de la arquitectura colonial americana), al igual que de la arquitectura nórdica europea, no lo son en las culturas hispanohablantes. De hecho, resultan construcciones un tanto exóticas a los ojos de un hispanohablante...

Según 'Wikipedia (Es)', son comunes en Chile, pero no creo que en los otros países, caracterizados por climas cálidos (debe de ser esta una de las razones por las que no se usan), además del hecho de la tradición o cultura arquitectónica.


Esto dice Wikipedia (español e inglés);


*(*) Wikipedia (Eng)
- Wooden shingle*

"Wooden shingle roofs were prevalent in the North American colonies (for example in the Cape-Cod-style house), while in central and southern Europe at the same time, thatch, slate and tile were the prevalent roofing materials. In rural Scandinavia, wood shingle roofs were a common roofing material until the 1950s."

Wood shingle - Wikipedia


*(*) Wikipedia (Es)
- Tejuela*

"Una *tejuela*, también llamada antiguamente *pizarrilla* es un trozo de madera plano y delgado de forma rectangular, con dimensiones entre 60 cm de largo, 10 a 15 cm de ancho y hasta 1 cm de espesor: Las *tejuelas* son usadas para el revestimiento de fachadas y techos. Su uso es muy común en la zona sur de Chile, principalmente en la Región de los Lagos y en particular en el archipiélago de Chiloé."

Tejuela - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## gengo

Gracias, Rocko y Cerros.  Entonces, si uso la palabra _tejuela_, ¿creen que me entenderán los hispanoparlantes, que me refiero a los _shingles_ que cubren los muros de una casa?  La mía está cubierta de _shingles_, y quiero hablar sobre reemplazarlas.  Todas las traducciones de _tejuela _que encuentro dan _tile_, y no _shingle._

Creo que voy a preguntarle a un obrero hispanoparlante porque a lo mejor sabrá cómo se llaman por acá.


----------



## sarah_

En esta web española (instala en México) lo llaman tejas, también para las fachadas.
Fachadas de Tejas de Madera ‹ Tejas De Madera
Diferencian las shingles de las shakes
Tejas de Madera: Shingles ‹ Tejas De Madera

Ni idea del tema


----------



## gengo

Gracias, Sarah.  Me doy cuenta de que es mejor usar _fachada _que _muro_.  Con esa palabra (y la de _madera)_, creo que se entenderá por el contexto.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

gengo said:


> Entonces, si uso la palabra _tejuela_, ¿creen que me entenderán los hispanoparlantes?
> 
> Creo que voy a preguntarle a un obrero hispanoparlante porque a lo mejor sabrá cómo se llaman por acá.



No podría decir...

Como ves, la traducción que yo te di está tomada de Wikipedia. Quiere decir que yo no la conocía de antemano, y tuve que buscarla en internet...

Preguntarle a un trabajador de la industria sería una referencia algo mejor quizás - aunque más fiable sería un manager, u otro profesional más cualificado. 

Pero eso pudiera ofrecerte el uso que conoce un individuo particular, con lo que no sería muy útil. Pero merece un intento.


----------



## S.V.

Aquí tampoco las vemos, aunque "fachadas de tejas" sí se entiende._ "Con"_ sí podría dar a entender que solo están sobre el muro.


----------



## Ballenero

_Ripia_, creo que esta palabra ya no se usa.

Eso tiene que llamarse algo así:
_Tabla.
Placa.
Plancha._


----------



## Magazine

S.V. said:


> Aquí tampoco las vemos, aunque "fachadas de tejas" sí se entiende._ *"Con"*_* sí podría dar a entender que solo están sobre el muro.*



Lo que yo entiendo es que gengo busca precisamente esto: fachadas _con_ tejas, ya que están sobre la fachada exterior, es decir el muro, de la casa. 

Gengo, SV es méxicano, él sabrá


----------



## S.V.

Oh, _sobre _como_ encima, arriba_. ¿En España la imagen de Gengo sería_ fachadas con tejas_? ¿_De_ no sirve? (Gracias de antemano).


----------



## Magazine

Ballenero said:


> _Ripia_, creo que esta palabra ya no se usa.
> 
> Eso tiene que llamarse algo así:
> _Tabla.
> Placa.
> Plancha._



Tejamaniles  , pufff, yo no sabría ni lo que es.


Gengo, tu foto deja mucho que desear ya que no se ve claramente la fachada. ¿Quizás tengas una foto más de cerca de una fachada como la que quieres? Quizás sea la que pongo abajo, esperemos 

Veamos, ¿será esto lo que tiene?





¿O lo que realmente llamamos por aquí tejas? No he encontrado apenas fotos, ya que esto por aquí al menos lo usamos prácticamente solo para tejados (en caso de usarlo, ya que al parecer tiene un precio muy, muy elevado) :




¿


----------



## Ferrol

gengo said:


> Gracias, Rocko y Cerros.  Entonces, si uso la palabra _tejuela_, ¿creen que me entenderán los hispanoparlantes, que me refiero a los _shingles_ que cubren los muros de una casa?  La mía está cubierta de _shingles_, y quiero hablar sobre reemplazarlas.  Todas las traducciones de _tejuela _que encuentro dan _tile_, y no _shingle._
> 
> Creo que voy a preguntarle a un obrero hispanoparlante porque a lo mejor sabrá cómo se llaman por acá.


Este hispano parlante (pero no albañil) no lo entendería.Tras ver las imágenes de "shingled wall"   , concuerdo que son muy raras por acá y ni idea de como se llamam. Para  "shingled roof" , podría valer "tejado de pizarra" siempre que las "shingles" sean de "slate". Tejado de tejas, como lo entendemos por aquí, no es lo mismo, y me quedaría asombrado si alguien dijera que la fachada de su casa era de teja.We clearly need someone from the building trade to enlighten us.
Maybe "fachada con placas (as suggested by Ballenero' de madera/pizarra..," could work. If someone said that I would , more or less , know  what he was on about


----------



## Magazine

Más fotos, solo dos más:





Esto en España se llama teja árabe, que van superpuestas, pero aquí, exceptuando la foto de arriba, se usa solo para tejados.

¿Será pizarra lo que buscas? Esto es de barro cocido.






Como ves, Gengo, hasta que no podamos ver el material que realmente quieres usar, solo podemos adivinar.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Ballenero said:


> _Ripia_, creo que esta palabra ya no se usa.



Me quedo con la intriga de de dónde procede la referencia... ¿La tienes?


----------



## S.V.

Oh, Magazine, puedes buscar por ejemplo_ shingle siding_. Creo que suelen ser de madera. Aún diría "su fachada es de tejas".


----------



## Magazine

Como ves, gengo, hasta que no veamos una foto más clara, hay muchas opciones.


S.V. said:


> Oh, Magazine, puedes buscar por ejemplo_ shingle siding_. Creo que suelen ser de madera. Aún diría "su fachada es de tejas".



¿De madera? Pues me dejas patidifuso. 
A ver lo que dice Gengo


----------



## Marsianitoh

El mayor problema con teja es que a probablemente a alguien de España no le va a traer a la mente un trozo de madera. Yo sería más general y hablaría de cambiar el " revestimiento de madera de la fachada".
Edit: Sí Magazine,  son casas que están recubiertas como con "escamas" de madera, por aquí no es común.


----------



## sarah_

Mag, pero no son tejas curvadas como en los tejados. Ni de pizarra. Son tejas lisas o laminadas de madera.





Yo sigo diciendo que no tengo ni idea, pero que lo que encuentro dice "tejas".
Esta empresa es asturiana. No son de madera, pero las llaman tejas
Sistemas para fachadas y cubiertas Tejas elZinc - ASTURIANA DE LAMINADOS - Catálogo PDF | Documentación | Brochure
Yo creo que al final a Gengo le van a entender diciendo "shingles".  He encontrado varias referencias, como la que puse en #5, que las distinguen así.
De todas formas, si se dice "*recubrimiento de la fachada con tejas laminadas/lisas de madera*" creo que cualquier profesional le entenderá.

"Ripia" yo lo descarté. Se les suele llamar así a tablas delgadas y muy alargadas sin pulir. Se utilizaban en los tejados como soporte, encima de las vigas, para después colocar las tejas. Aunque es cierto que también se usan para impermeabilizar paredes. Pero pensé que podía inducir a error para lo que Gengo quería.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

En Inglaterra son bastante frecuentes, en edificios antiguos o rústicos. Son habituales en los edificios históricos en conservación (Grade II listed), al igual que en otros más humildes, como las construcciones agrícolas o de granja, por ejemplo los graneros.


Las piedras que mostraba Magazine en una foto (#12) se llaman 'lajas' - por cierto que esas son típicas de las construcciones rurales gallegas. Por ejemplo, los muros de separación de las fincas suelen ser de ese tipo.

Unas imágenes de las tejas o 'tejuelas';
wood shingles wall house - Google Search


Una búsqueda de 'Google imágenes';
wood shingles wall house - Google Search

Pero también hay adaptaciones en edificios contemporáneos;
13 Examples Of Modern Houses With Wooden Shingles


----------



## Ballenero

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> Me quedo con la intriga de de dónde procede la referencia... ¿La tienes?



Diccionario Roberston
Editorial Ramón Sopena S.A. - 1970


----------



## jilar

Gengo, diles:
Quiero renovar la fachada con tejas (x).

Donde x es el tipo de teja que tú quieres. El material de una teja puede ser muy variado, y lo mismo la forma o diseño.
Teja - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Si son simples tablas de madera yo diría tejas de madera.

¿Qué pasa con la palabra teja? Que es un elemento que asociamos al techo (techar es poner tejas, o visto desde otra perspectiva; cuando se colocan las tejas, la cubierta -el techo de la casa- está techada. En fin, teja y techo tienen el mismo origen etimológico TEJA ), pero por poder se pueden colocar en cualquier estructura de la casa.

Aquí en Galicia, que llueve bastante, no es raro ver casas con Uralita -hace años muchas más, pues ahora está prohibido ese material, se trata del  amianto, también llamado fibrocemento -cubriendo alguna pared. Es una manera de aislarla de la lluvia.

Imagino que antes, eso mismo, cubrir una pared, lo podían hacer con tejas (las típicas tejas curvadas de cerámica por ejemplo).

Incluso hoy en día se ven casas donde alguna pared está cubierta con tejas de pizarra. Aquí en Galicia es un buen negocio, ya que tenemos pizarra y agua no nos falta 

Al final, el hecho de ver o no este tipo de acabado en las casas no depende de que exista una palabra concreta para ello, sino de modas arquitectónicas, o simplemente necesidades del propietario y lo que esté dispuesto a invertir.

También decir que la mayoría de ayuntamientos tienen unas disposiciones para la construcción de casas. Por ejemplo, yo no podría construir la típica casa suiza de montaña por mucho que me guste o me la pueda permitir en una zona donde las demás casas tienen un estilo propio de construcción, y no hay nada en común con una casa suiza.

Hay zonas donde es obligatorio usar pizarra, solo porque esa es la costumbre del lugar. En mi misma ciudad, si quieres vivir en la zona antigua -donde la mayoría de casas están cayéndose por el abandono- y quieres restaurar una de esas casa, tienes que cumplir unos criterios muy precisos de construcción. En resumen, respetar la costumbre y tradición de construcción en ese lugar.

Por esto quizá es muy raro ver cosas que en otros lugares sí son comunes y tienen su tradición.


----------



## gengo

Magazine said:


> Como ves, gengo, hasta que no veamos una foto más clara, hay muchas opciones.



Sorry for the delay, but it's only early morning here.

The photo Sarah posted (#19) is accurate.  Here are many others.  This type of siding is extremely common where I live, and there are thousands of such houses in San Francisco and the surrounding cities.

I think Jilar's suggestion (Quiero renovar la fachada con tejas de madera) is probably as good as any.

This thread shows that language and culture are inextricably linked together, and a language is only a reflection of a culture.

Thanks to everyone who took time to contribute.


----------



## jilar

Según esto Arquitectura con "shingles": 10 casas envueltas en tejuelas tejuela podría ser el nombre más específico, dentro de la jerga de construcción quiero decir.

Además se puede ver un poco su historia y orígenes, así como la influencia en determinadas zonas.

A Norteamérica digo yo que serían técnicas de construcción llevadas por escandinavos -la típica casa noruega pintada de rojo tiene este sistema en sus paredes - y otras regiones europeas donde construían de ese modo.
El material usado, si madera u otros, dependería en última instancia del material que tuvieran a mano.

Y luego esa técnica constructiva solo tiene que ir expandiéndose.

Otra, gengo:
Quiero cambiar las tejas/tejuelas de mi fachada.


----------



## Ballenero

No estoy de acuerdo. Hablando en español, teja es lo que se pone en el tejado. Tejuela es un localismo, es como llaman en Chiloé al material de esas construcciones que son únicas en el mundo. En el resto del mundo hispanohablante, tejuela es otra cosa.
Seamos más rigurosos, buscar en internet no garantiza que sea cierto porque cuando uno escribe algo equivocado y otros lo copian, sencillamente el error se propaga pero una mentira aunque se repita cien veces, no es una verdad. Solo deberíamos confiar en libros rigurosos y serios, escritos por expertos y contrastados en el tiempo.
En español, la palabra es: tabla (o tablilla o tablón) de madera o simplemente, las maderas; no hagamos inventos.
Y siendo realistas, los carpinteros de California, por muy hispanos que sean, seguramente llamen a eso: shingle. No creo que a estas alturas nadie se extrañe por otro anglicismo.


----------



## Rodal

En Chile se le llama teja asfáltica (para tejado).

teja asfaltica sodimac - Google Search

Las tejuelas de alerce son utlizadas como _siding_ en la construcción de casas en la isla de Chiloé en Chile.

tejuela chiloe - Google Search


----------



## Magazine

Ballenero said:


> Seamos más rigurosos, buscar en internet no garantiza que sea cierto porque cuando uno escribe algo equivocado y otros lo copian, sencillamente el error se propaga pero una mentira aunque se repita cien veces, no es una verdad. Solo deberíamos confiar en libros rigurosos y serios, escritos por expertos y contrastados en el tiempo.


Hola Ballenero: Mira, lo que hacemos es _ayudar_. No somos expertos ( a veces sí otras no tanto) pero hacemos siempre lo mejor que sepamos. Se contrastan ideas y en paz. Con todo muchas veces es algo completamente diferente.  En un foro no se puede esperar más . 

Rodal, tú también dices tejuela. Cerros lo ha mencionado también. Gengo, yo iría con esto, _*tejuela o teja de madera. *_(Tengo entendido que aquí serían _placas de madera _pero aquí bastante desconocidos, sobre todo para exteriores).


----------



## Rodal

Tejuela para el exterior de la pared y teja asfáltica para el tejado (techo).


----------



## sarah_

Magazine said:


> Rodal, tú también dices tejuela. Cerros lo ha mencionado también.


Mag, Rodal dice tejuela porque es chileno. Y Cerros lo mencionó por la Wiki que justo hablaba de construcciones típicas del archipiélago de Chiloé, que es lo  mismo que dijo Rodal.  El enlace de Jilar también hablaba de las tejuelas del sur de Chile.
O sea, doy por sentado que en Chile existe el término "tejuela".
Pero, por ejemplo, aquí te dicen eso y te quedas 
Estoy con Ballenero en que a Gengo como mejor le van a entender es diciéndolo en inglés. Podemos hacer apuestas y todo, jajaja.


----------



## Magazine

Bueno, como es del otro lado del charco, yo quiero pensar que se dirá así. Teja en España es otra cosa, así que _tejuela de madera_ (no sé si se entendería por aquí, me informan que son placas o láminas de madera en caso de usarlas) me parece una buena opción.


----------



## sarah_

Magazine said:


> Bueno, como es del otro lado del charco, yo quiero pensar que se dirá así. Teja en España es otra cosa,


El otro lado del charco da para mucho.  Lo que vale para un país no ha de valer para otro.
En cuanto a lo de teja en España los dos links que yo he puesto, de empresas especializadas, ambas españolas, una de Valladolid y otra de Asturias utilizan el término "teja" para revestir fachadas. Así que yo no descarto que se use en el sector y que, como ese tipo de construcción no es habitual por aquí, los que no seamos profesionales solo conozcamos la teja de los tejados. Ni idea....
Saluditos

PS Gengo, tú, si no te entienden, les mandas para el foro    que cuando vean la que has montado ¡¡¡te hacen hasta descuento!!!


----------



## gengo

sarah_ said:


> PS Gengo, tú, si no te entienden, les mandas para el foro    que cuando vean la que has montado ¡¡¡te hacen hasta descuento!!!



¡Ojalá que sí!    

Mañana voy a pasar (caminando en camino a la piscina) por una casa donde están cambiando los shingles en este momento, y les preguntaré cómo se llaman.  Es muy posible que sí les llamen _eshingles _o algo por el estilo, dado lo que me han dicho ustedes.

Stay tuned...


----------



## Elcanario

Shingle o shindle.
"A shingle, or tally of cleft wood, Rája de léña, tablilla." (Sic) Stevens, London, 1726.
Si buscas _*tablillas para revestimiento*_ encontraras varios fabricantes y sus catálogos.
Un saludo


----------



## samz3

gengo said:


> Es muy posible que sí les llamen _eshingles _o algo por el estilo, dado lo que me han dicho ustedes.




Estoy seguro que lo más provable es que les llamen "shingles" o muy posiblemente lo pronuncien en español como "chingos" (es como lo he escuchado un par de veces por acá).

Saludos desde Las Cruces, Nuevo México.


----------



## sarah_

"Chingos" después de 34 mensajes.... Me está dando vueltas la cabeza como a la niña del exorcista 
Bienvenido al foro @samz3 y saludos a Las Cruces.


----------



## S.V.

Now Gengo, ask them if they are called_ chingos_ in Spanish.


----------



## Rocko!

Maravillosa la respuesta de Samz3, porque asegura que lo ha escuchado y eso lo convierte en el único que lo ha vivido. Y contra eso no me atrevo.
_-Sr. arquitecto, yo quiero que me haga mi casa con un chingo de chingos para que quede bien chingona.._


----------



## jilar

Ahí hay influencia del verbo chingar, más que común por esos lares.


Lo cierto es que no dejan de ser tablas o, por su tamaño, tablillas. Con este concepto incluso nos evitamos tener que especificar su material, esto es, "de madera".

¿Cómo van las apuestas, Sarah?


----------



## Magazine

sarah_ said:


> Estoy con Ballenero en que a Gengo como mejor le van a entender *es diciéndolo en inglés*. Podemos hacer apuestas y todo, jajaja.





jilar said:


> ¿Cómo van las apuestas, Sarah?


¡La apuesta la gana por goleada Sarah!!


----------



## sarah_

A mí me sigue dando vueltas la cabeza. No estoy pa'ná 
Chingos


----------



## franzjekill

Capaz que me equivoco y hay algún otro, pero el único país de habla hispana con tradición generalizada en construcción de casas de madera que me viene a la mente es Chile. No creo que los términos que utilicen sean de mucha utilidad allá, tan al norte, pero me gustaría contar con el comentario de algún compañero de foro trasandino, a ver si utilizan algo que se parezca a esas tablillas, y cómo les llaman.


----------



## gengo

Bueno, estoy de vuelta, esta vez con un relato.  Hoy hablé con el trabajador mexicano que está poniendo los shingles en la fachada de una casa vecina.  A continuación les doy el diálogo que tuvimos (más o menos, según lo recuerdo).

Gengo: Excuse me, sir, do you speak Spanish?
Trabajador: Sí.
G (señalando a un shingle): ¿Me podrías decir cómo se llaman estas tablas en español?
T: ¿Estas?
G:  Sí. ¿Son tejas o qué?
T: Sí, tejas de madera, o chingos, como les llamamos.
G: ¿Chingos, de veras?
T: Sí, así es.

No sé por qué los shingles llegaron a tener un nombre tan, este, inesperado (ojalá que se lo hubiera preguntado, pero a lo mejor ni él lo sabe).

No creía que este hilo se hiciera tan largo, pero me resultó muy interesante (y muy útil) leer los comentarios de ustedes.  Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Rodal

gengo said:


> Bueno, estoy de vuelta, esta vez con un relato.  Hoy hablé con el trabajador mexicano que está poniendo los shingles en la fachada de una casa vecina.  A continuación les doy el diálogo que tuvimos (más o menos, según lo recuerdo).
> 
> Gengo: Excuse me, sir, do you speak Spanish?
> Trabajador: Sí.
> G (señalando a un shingle): ¿Me podrías decir cómo se llaman estas tablas en español?
> T: ¿Estas?
> G:  Sí. ¿Son tejas o qué?
> T: Sí, tejas de madera, o chingos, como les llamamos.
> G: ¿Chingos, de veras?
> T: Sí, así es.
> 
> No sé por qué los shingles llegaron a tener un nombre tan, este, inesperado (ojalá que se lo hubiera preguntado, pero a lo mejor ni él lo sabe).
> 
> No creía que este hilo se hiciera tan largo, pero me resultó muy interesante (y muy útil) leer los comentarios de ustedes.  Gracias de nuevo.



No creo que la palabra sea chingo, lo que sucede que los obreros no siempre cuentan con un buen nivel literario y por lo tanto pronuncian el inglés del modo que les resulta más fácil recordar, pero lo que quizo decirte es que se les llama "shingle" tal cual como se dice en inglés y si lo buscas en algún manual de construcción en español aparecerá la palabra "shingles" en letra cursiva y te aseguro que no será chingo.


----------



## sarah_

gengo said:


> No sé por qué los shingles llegaron a tener un nombre tan, este, inesperado (ojalá que se lo hubiera preguntado, pero a lo mejor ni él lo sabe


Es la españolización de la pronunciación inglesa, Gengo. Pronunciado en inglés suena (más o menos), a "chingos" (pensando en español y en un país donde chingo, chingada, etc. ya de por sí existe). Es una especie de 'spanglish', un 'palabro' extraño.


----------



## gengo

Rodal said:


> ...pronuncian el inglés del modo que les resulta más fácil recordar, pero lo que qui*s*o decirte es que se les llama "shingle" tal cual como se dice en inglés...





sarah_ said:


> Es la españolización de la pronunciación inglesa, Gengo.



Ahora que me lo dicen, es obvio, sí.  Pero aún así, la palabra que usan se pronuncia así, y esa es la que tengo que usar también.

¡Problema resuelto!


----------



## Magazine

gengo said:


> G: Sí. ¿Son tejas o qué?
> T: Sí, tejas de madera, o chingos, como les llamamos.
> G: ¿Chingos, de veras?


 

¡Vaya historia! Me encanta, al final _chingo_, cuando _chingar_ significa algo completamente diferente. 
Realmente increíble


----------



## jilar

Ya decía yo que el concepto de teja es universal. De todas las que hemos puesto, amén de tabla y tablilla, diría que son perfectamente conocidas por el común mortal hispanohablante.

¿Quién me paga mi parte, Sarah?


----------



## User With No Name

gengo said:


> G: ¿Chingos, de veras?


Vas a necesitar un chingo de chingos para tu proyecto.   

(Yes, I know it's chat. So sue me.)


----------



## jilar

Rodal said:


> No creo que la palabra sea chingo, lo que sucede que los obreros no siempre cuentan con un buen nivel literario y por lo tanto pronuncian el inglés del modo que les resulta más fácil recordar, pero lo que quizo decirte es que se les llama "shingle" tal cual como se dice en inglés y si lo buscas en algún manual de construcción en español aparecerá la palabra "shingles" en letra cursiva y te aseguro que no será chingo.


Esto es debido a las variaciones naturales que ocurren al incorporar palabras de idiomas ajenos, sobre todo si es por oírlas, antes que tomar la forma escrita.

En español tenemos tracas, unas tablas que se colocan en los barcos, y viene del inglés _strake_ (a oídos de un hispanohablante sería como ver escrito estreik/c.)

En inglés escriben _tomato_ y _potato_ cuando en español, que es de donde tomaron tales conceptos los ingleses, son tomate y patata. Que a su vez tomamos de lenguas indígenas americanas y podemos comprobar que patata y tomate es sólo una aproximación al sonido original. Aproximación que se hace para reflejar sonidos más comunes en la lengua que importa esas palabras.
Por ejemplo, si mal no recuerdo el original de tomate acaba en tl.
Eso se sale de las costumbres del español, no verás ninguna palabra que acabe así -tl.
El oído del hispanohablante pide a gritos añadir una vocal, ya sea entre la T y la L o tras la L.

Hoy hay gente muy formada, tenemos códigos para establecer los diferentes sonidos, grabadoras de voz y miles de aparatos que nos permiten ser muy precisos a la hora de escribir determinadas palabras. En siglos pasados no existía nada de esto y los colonos se tenían que fiar de su simple oído. A ello tienes que añadir que en diferentes idiomas siempre habrá fonemas inexistentes o sonidos que no hay ningún símbolo (letra, conjunto de letras o cualquier otro) para reproducirlo, y para ello habrá que inventarlo. Cada idioma puede hacerlo a su manera, en español existe la ñ, en francés e italiano usan la secuencia GN, el inglés o bien copia esa combinación GN, o bien si la toma del español, siendo la ñ la letra, lo simplifican a poner una n. Así vemos por ejemplo a Zoe Saldaña, que acaba escribiéndose en inglés como Saldana.


----------



## michelmontescuba

gengo said:


> Me gustaría que me confirmaran la palabra adecuada para expresar la idea de _shingle_ en el sentido de la material que se usa no en el techo de una casa, sino en los muros exteriores, como en el caso de la casa en la siguiente foto.
> 
> View attachment 32784
> 
> En tal caso, decimos, por ejemplo, que "The house has shingles on its walls."  También me gustaría saber cómo se dice "a shingled house."  Cuando decimos eso, se entiende que nos referimos a los muros, puesto que casi todo techo tiene sus _shingles_, hechas de un material u otro_._
> 
> ¿Se usa _teja (de madera)_?  Y si es así, ¿no se confunde con el sentido de las tejas que se usan en el techo/tejado?


A mi, que soy cubano y tampoco soy especialista, me parecería completamente normal y lógico el uso de la palabra "tejuela" para referirse a las "shingles" de las paredes exteriores. Incluso, aunque yo nunca haya una casa semejante, o nunca haya visto una tejuela, si alguien me dijera que quiere cambiar las tejuelas de la fachada de su casa y luego me enseñara una foto, no creo que fuera demasiadi diferente a la idea que yo pudiera tener en mi mente sobre lo que es una tejuela o ina casa con tejuelas en su fachada, puesto que la palabra "tejuela" en sí, de la forma en que yo lo entiendo, me está diciendo que se trata de un material semejante a una "teja", pero que no es exactamente igual, ya que, al menos en mi experiencia, la palabra "teja" se suele asociar más a los techos y por lo general, cuando uno escucha la palabra "teja" se imagina tejas de terracota y no de madera, al menos en Cuba. 

Por otro lado, en cuanto a lo de "shingled house" creo que sería mas conveniente decir "casa con fachada de tejuelas", ya que la palabra "atejuelada" como equivalente de "shingled" sería un poquito "far-fetched", aunque acaso no imposibele ( yo, al menos lo entendería) y no creo que transmitiría el sentido de que se trata de "shingles" para las paredes exteriores.

Si yo fuera a decir "the house has shingles on its walls" probablemente diría "la casa tiene tejuelas (de madera) en sus paredes.


----------



## catrina

Hola gengo, llego tarde porque ya lo resolviste, pero esto es lo que encontré en el iate:

building and public works (6831) [INDUSTRY]
COM
en
shingle façade        
COM
es
*fachada de chillas*

luego en el drae:

chillas:

1. f. Tabla delgada de ínfima calidad, cuyo ancho varía entre doce y catorce centímetros y dos metros y medio de larg


----------



## gengo

catrina said:


> *fachada de chillas*
> 
> luego en el drae:
> 
> chillas:
> 
> 1. f. Tabla delgada de ínfima calidad, cuyo ancho varía entre doce y catorce centímetros y dos metros y medio de larg*o*



Thanks, catrina, but I wonder if workers here in California would use that word.  That might be good for a formal context.  However, as someone who has installed many wall shingles himself, I can tell you that they are not 2-1/2 meters long.  The length is closer to about 30-35 cm.  Therefore, this word (chilla) may refer to something different.


----------



## catrina

gengo said:


> Thanks, catrina, but I wonder if workers here in California would use that word.  That might be good for a formal context.  However, as someone who has installed many wall shingles himself, I can tell you that they are not 2-1/2 meters long.  The length is closer to about 30-35 cm.  Therefore, this word (chilla) may refer to something different.



sí gengo, tienes razón ya que por la fuente, que es el iate, seguramente el término está en el ámbito industrial.  

lo busqué ahí porque mencionaste en algún momento que ibas a buscar el término con un profesional, cosa que afortunadamente ya lograste.

lo que sí a lo mejor te sirve es lo de fachada ¿o no?


----------



## kaoruca

Qué hilo más interesante.
En español somos dados a "adaptar" términos extranjeros a nuestro idioma. De "fútbol", a la palabra "cotufa" (palomita), de la expresión "corn to fry", hasta "hacerse el brosi" (no sé si se escribe así, pero sí que lo he escuchado refiriéndose a "brushing"). De ahí que no me extrañe nada que se utilice el término "chingos" para _españolizar_ el término (masculino, ya que imagino que "chingas" sonaba peor, jeje).


----------



## jilar

kaoruca said:


> "chingos" para _españolizar_ el término (masculino, ya que imagino que "chingas" sonaba peor, jeje)


La adaptan con o seguramente porque es la vocal que más se parece, desde el punto de vista del hispanohablante, a la vocal que pronuncian en inglés. Este es el código fonético de "people" 
[ˈpiːp*ə*l] Aunque ese símbolo en negrita está elevado, lo mejor es mirarlo en el diccionario. Y si un hispanohablante intenta imitar esa palabra va a decir /pípol/

Single, simple, shingle, ... tienen esa característica. A oídos del hispanohablante acabarían en "ol" o si acaso "el" (por ejemplo para single).

En este caso, para _shingle_, parece que también se comen la L. Vete tú a saber por qué, porque esa consonante existe en español (y el fonema es el mismo). Quizá es una simplificación, también influida por lo común de la palabra chingar entre los mexicanos. Nótese que gengo aclara que habló con un mexicano y no otro hispanohablante.


----------



## sarah_

catrina said:


> chillas:
> 1. f. Tabla delgada de ínfima calidad, cuyo ancho varía entre doce y catorce centímetros y dos metros y medio de largo


Esta definición me resultó similar a la de la "tabla de ripia", que se ha mencionado también en el hilo

Así que he buscado diferencias entre ambas. Lo dejo en el hilo por si a alguien le interesa. En este libro de 1788 se definían ya las medidas:









(@jilar , la apuesta la ganó @samz3 con sus "chingos" por la escuadra, jajaja)


----------



## catrina

sarah_ said:


> Esta definición me resultó similar a la de la "tabla de ripia", que se ha mencionado también en el hilo
> 
> Así que he buscado diferencias entre ambas. Lo dejo en el hilo por si a alguien le interesa. En este libro de 1788 se definían ya las medidas:
> 
> View attachment 32878View attachment 32879


qué interesante!!!


----------



## Rocko!

sarah_ said:


> Esta definición me resultó similar a la de la "tabla de ripia", que se ha mencionado también en el hilo
> Así que he buscado diferencias entre ambas. Lo dejo en el hilo por si a alguien le interesa. En este libro de 1788 se definían ya las medidas:


¡Magnífico, Sarah! El problema ahora es saber qué medidas tomaron los ingleses y estadounidenses porque un libro de 1773 dice que no son iguales las medidas francesas que las españolas.


----------



## sarah_

Rocko! said:


> ¡Magnífico, Sarah! El problema ahora es saber qué medidas tomaron los ingleses y estadounidenses porque un libro de 1773 dice que no son iguales las medidas francesas que las españolas.


¿Qué medidas tomaron los ingleses y estadounidenses, para qué? ¿Para los chingos?  
Esas medidas de la chilla y de la ripia entiendo que se estarán dando en pies y pulgadas castellanas.
Realmente no he entendido lo que quieres decir, la verdad


----------



## Rocko!

sarah_ said:


> ¿Qué medidas tomaron los ingleses y estadounidenses, para qué? ¿Para los chingos?
> Esas medidas de la chilla y de la ripia entiendo que se estarán dando en pies y pulgadas castellanas.
> Realmente no he entendido lo que quieres decir, la verdad


No puedo poner links (bueno, sí puedo pero son invisibles hasta que los "moderen"), por eso te transcribo:


> Como las dimensiones de nuestras maderas aserradizas no corresponden exactamente a las de Francia, por esa razón hemos tenido que adaptar en la versión los nombres de las que más se acercan; y para más clara inteligencia de la materia añadiremos aquí el marco de las maderas que con mas frecuencia se emplean en Madrid





> Tabla de chilla, diez y seis dedos de ancho, y dos de grueso. N. del T.
> 16. 02.



_Tratado del cuidado y aprovechamiento de los montes y bosques, corta, poda, beneficio y uso de sus maderas, y leñas_.
Duhamel du Monceau.


----------



## sarah_

sarah_ said:


> Esas medidas de la chilla y de la ripia entiendo que se estarán dando en pies y pulgadas castellanas.



@Rocko, si miras aquí
Antiguas medidas españolas - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
y haces las cuentas, verás que en ambos casos se está dando la misma medida


----------



## Rocko!

sarah_ said:


> @Rocko, si miras aquí
> Antiguas medidas españolas - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> y haces las cuentas, verás que en ambos casos se está dando la misma medida


Gracias, Sarah.


----------

